# Terrapins



## PIMPDADDY (Jul 23, 2008)

A couple of months ago I seen a captive Red eared pond slider in S.A. Day's later the pet store selling these, got busted as they had them on display in the middle of there store.
Any idea's on how they were obtained? Apparently they are common in some local creeks in other states, is this true?


----------



## missllama (Jul 23, 2008)

which pet store here had them?

no idea to be honest

by the way if ur from s.a u should checkout and join the s.a group http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/south-aussies-13


----------



## PIMPDADDY (Jul 23, 2008)

Ahhhhhh.........just a quiet local store. A fellow kritter keeper obtained one, but passed away due to infection. It was a juvenile, with great green patterned skin.


----------



## carkat (Jul 23, 2008)

I believe there have been some found in a couple of Qld waterways. I talking about non-native red slider turtles that some thoughtless individuals have 'obtained' and when not wanted as pets anymore, they have been disposed of - in a local waterway! Not good for our native species! Those red slider turtles popular back a few years ago when Ninja turtles hit the scene. The ninja turtle was supposed to have been modelled on the red slider turtle.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

they were selling them of $300 each @ a pet shop on the central coast a few years ago,..dont know if they got busted though, my friend wouldnt tell me which shop she got them @ so i couldnt dob em in.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

hahahaha that is funny carkat never new that.Bad ppl bringing em in


----------



## carkat (Jul 23, 2008)

Thinking about it a bit more, I think our own Jardine River Turtle ( also known as the painted turtle) would be heaps better to own. I think they have great colour and look fantastic. I would love to have one of those!! Feed them the right coloured foods and you are supposed to get enhanced colour! How good is that!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

cool


----------



## gillsy (Jul 23, 2008)

You can enhance colours of fish to with the right diet.


----------



## PIMPDADDY (Jul 23, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> they were selling them of $300 each @ a pet shop on the central coast a few years ago,..dont know if they got busted though, my friend wouldnt tell me which shop she got them @ so i couldnt dob em in.


 

Same story here in South Oz, they were $380 each only a couple of months ago....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

carkat said:


> Thinking about it a bit more, I think our own Jardine River Turtle ( also known as the painted turtle) would be heaps better to own. I think they have great colour and look fantastic. I would love to have one of those!! Feed them the right coloured foods and you are supposed to get enhanced colour! How good is that!



sadly painteds ore on a class 2 license,...i was so excited till i found that out.


----------



## carkat (Jul 23, 2008)

Those red eared slider turtles are illegal in qld and considered an invasive pest. In fact they're considered a Class 1 pest! There are hefty fines for owning one or releasing one in our waterways - up to $60,000. The turtle is very aggressive and will out-compete native species for food and space in our waterways. They have very few natural predators in Australia. 

A definate no-no in Qld. I think I would stuck with our own aussie turtles.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

the government should relax and let us keep exotics!!! LOL


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 23, 2008)

*I love all the reptiles that are in australia that we can keep but i wish we could keep some exotic's. There are some beutiful reptiles out in the world.*


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to have 3 of them in NZ
they are really cool, 2 hatchlings i got for free for volunteering at a wildlife park, and one I got for my birthday when i was like 8 or 9, loved her, she was massive, then someone stole her while she was walking around while i was cleaning her tank out and let her go at the BEACH!?! in salt water!? I was so upset.


----------



## michelleryan (Jul 23, 2008)

Research is currently being carried out on the known populations of them in Sydney waterways. There are a number being captured and euthanised. They are released pets who have established breeding populations. They compete with our natives for food and often starve our natives. The research is also looking out them as vectors or both external and internal parasites.

Michelle


----------



## Vixen (Jul 23, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> the government should relax and let us keep exotics!!! LOL


 
Um


----------



## slim6y (Jul 23, 2008)

oh dear - dan..... that's a sucky story... 

I also had two red earreds when I was in NZ - loved them also - one male one female... really responsive to people coming up to them... can see why they out compete native species - they're greedy suckers!

Would consider them as a pet if they were legal here - but they need a really large tank (in my mind).


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 23, 2008)

slim6y said:


> oh dear - dan..... that's a sucky story...
> 
> I also had two red earreds when I was in NZ - loved them also - one male one female... really responsive to people coming up to them... can see why they out compete native species - they're greedy suckers!
> 
> Would consider them as a pet if they were legal here - but they need a really large tank (in my mind).




Yea, me and my dad made a massive tank for the older one, so she had plenty of swimming and a big land area to bask on and do whatever she wanted to on there.

She had such personality! 
Yep definitely greedy haha, shed take food any where, even when she was on her basking area shed grab a bit of frozen turtle food off me and walk into the water and eat it, and even try to swim out of the water up to my hand.

They're establishing in streams in nz now too, my cousin that lives in the Waikato sees quite a few in the rivers and creeks through there.
In Auckland too apparently


----------

